

Great Ideas Aren't Worth Much Without Great Execution Behind Them - bleachtree
http://blog.sqwiggle.com/post/50592109425/ideas-are-worth-nothing-its-all-about-execution

======
beagle90
I really like this article. However, I can't help but disagree with the line
"Find an exploit in a saturated market that can’t be copied". Surely almost
any software idea which isn't too complex can be copied?

This is the main fear I have when prototyping new ideas. If it is a success,
then surely the larger, more resourced competition will simply assimilate it
into their own product.

~~~
bcoates
What makes you think the larger, more resourced competition hasn't already had
the idea but knows they don't have the capability to execute on it? There's a
whole lot more to a successful product than budget.

------
rogueleaderr
This argument is self-contradictory. You yourself say "Make sure that your
needle is something that brings massive value to the lives of your potential
users and most importantly." What is the "needle" you're referring to if not
an idea?

An entrepreneur can ace everything you list in this post but if he's working
on a bad idea he'll still fail. The best you can say from what you've written
is "if you start out without a good idea, maybe you can iterate yourself into
one. Maybe."

And there is a big difference between something being "not salable" and "not
valuable". I can't sell my right arm but it's still pretty darn crucial to me.

~~~
bleachtree
Yah, you're right. Maybe I should've said, ideas with no execution. My point
is, the needle is useless without an a solid execution behind it.

------
bleachtree
Agree Ziko, was a bit too strong of an exaggeration so I changed the title to
be less black and white. Thanks for pointing that out!

My point is that, I personally have had a lot of great ideas, but just the
simple idea alone is what has brought me success in the small things I've
done. It's both idea and execution of the idea working together that bring
great things.

Really appreciate your thoughts!

------
ziko
A good idea is just as important as its execution.

I know the author is going for a massive exaggeration with the statement
"Ideas are worth nothing" but it's simply not true.

------
purplelobster
Ideas might be worthless, but insights are very valuable. The insight has to
come before the idea, the idea stems from it.

